# Handicap accessible INDOOR "mini" loft plans?



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

It looks like WoHi will be coming home next week.. he'll be a brand new amputee... in need of an accessible place to sleep and hang out when I'm not home (which isn't often... I work here and do my studies here, too  )

I have building materials here... coated 1/2" mesh wire, 2x2's and plenty of tools... so I just need a good idea of dimensions and safety precautions for my little buddy. He's losing his badly broken left wing, so no flight space is needed. 

I've read that longer and wider is more important than height. I also understand that he would prefer at least 2 sides be solid, or at least covered, to prevent drafts and provide privacy. Should the top be covered or will wire mesh on top be okay?

Should I build him a railed ramp for access, since his balance will be affected for awhile? I wouldn't want him to be toodling into or out of his "loft" and topple off the ramp. 

Does he need a nest box... and should there be any wooden eggs in it (for comfort) ? I've seen a few next boxes on here and other supply sites... if he needs one, do I put the actual nest on top of it or just in the corner of the smaller enclosure within his loft space? 

Should I line the bottom of his loft with ceramic tiles since he is a "Rock Dove" after all? Or will a rock or brick be sufficient to satisfy his "rock fancy" ? Is paper better, or should I put fleece or terry linens down for him? 


Sorry for all the questions and elaborate ideas... I intend to spoil this birdy ROTTEN and I want him to be safe, as well as, comfy. 

Thanks so much!
~Aminah


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've read that longer and wider is more important than height. I also understand that he would prefer at least 2 sides be solid, or at least covered, to prevent drafts and provide privacy. Should the top be covered or will wire mesh on top be okay? _I'd give him a bit of shade on the top too, so he'd feel sheltered on top and sides. Prey birds typically like to snuggle into a corner._
> 
> ...



You'd better spoil that sweetie  . 

Shi, I'm sure will have some fabulous ideas. I understand that she still gets wing slaps so make sure there is exercise room in the cage so he can work that remaining wing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I take it that he will be inside at night and whenever you are home? The reason I ask is that 1/4" hardware cloth is safer than the 1/2". During the night, raccoons could possibly get a claw through l/2" and possibly hurt him.

Also, I think you do need a roof to protect him from direct sun and rain. I wouldn't go with ceramic tiles - too slippery - especially for him. Plywood would probably be a better choice. The 2 solid sides will help him too - he will feel more secure.

The cage doesn't have to be very big for WoHi and it would probably help if it didn't sit on the ground so you can have easier access to him and cleaning the floor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He should have access to sun as well as protection from inclimant weather. Build him a cubby close to the ground where he can go inside and feel safe, and also a run area outside where he can sun. Plywood (as Maggie mentioned) is better for him to get a grip as I have seen with Hamilton, he has a tendency to lose his balance when he runs fast and falls over, and it is a softer landing on plywood then it would be on stone, and he doesn't fall much at all because of it.

It needs to be weather, predator and draft proof, as well as have good ventilation. A converted rabbit hutch off of the ground would work well with some adjustments, like a solid floor. He will need a safe food bowl and water bowl that is spill proof that hooks on the wire, as they can spill it easy and even get stuck in it if they fall if it sits on the ground.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aminah, I apologize. I read too fast.  I should have read your thread title where you stressed "indoor" so that answers my first question. The 1/2 " should be fine for indoors and you wouldn't need a solid top or sides. Also, even the plywood wouldn't be needed for indoors. My husband builds our indoor cages which we use for babies and sick pigeons before they go into an aviary. We just put newspaper on the floor, topped with a paper towel. Easy to clean up every day. You may want to do a search on indoor cages - I think some members have mentioned some nice ones that can be purchased and are even collapsible. 

I agree with Treesa about the need for something outdoors so he can get some sunshine every day.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks again... you guys!  

Yes, WoHi will be inside with me or outside in an enclosed area around my garden... WITH my supervision! We live in the city and have plenty of feral cats here, so I even supervise my poor tortoise's outdoor excursions  

My indoor kitty.. Aneesa... will be in a separate part of the house from WoHi at all times, also. She's a funny feline... scared to death of my rattie kids, yet fascinated with my lizards and the birdies she sees from the windows... so she'll be my biggest concern. 

I'm thinking of putting WoHi's cage at knee level in The Room. I can scoot around to him on a stool, for cleaning and so on, and his ramp won't have to be too long a journey for him to wander in and out of his "loft" whenever he feels like it. Being in this Room will also allow him ample space to walk around and be a bird... while I work at the sewing machine or wherever. (This Room was my art studio, as well as, my fish room.... until I started rescuing the "down trodden" Exotic critters.... now, it's an 'amusement park' for ratties and a gallery of various geckos, lizards, spiders, toads, hermit crabs and loaches.)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI AneesasMuse!

Sounds like you have everything under control and WoHi WILL be a spoiled rotten pij just like Squeaks...in fact, probably even MORE spoiled! 

If WoHi only has ONE wing, I don't know how high he will be able to hop. Squeaks has a wing and a half and can easily get in and out of the kitty litter box where I put his food and grit when he's "out." When I leave, of course, I always put him home. When I walk through the front door, which is almost in a direct line to his home, he starts carrying on to be OUT...NOW!! He is also able to hop up on a brick easily. I HAVE thought of a ramp but right how, he will still flap/flutter down if he wants out badly enough OR I'm not fast enough to suit his majesty! The height from his open door to the floor, is about 19 inches.

Of course, he and my 3 cats were practically raised together, so he is out and about and not kept away from them. They have an "understanding:" Squeaks will chase them, growling up a storm, if they get too close and the cats run when they see him after them!

Then, again, there is Gypsy, who wants to get up close to him and "play," but he ALWAYS sees her coming and flaps/hops and beaks to discourage her! Twiggy will deliberately "tease" him into chasing her...works every time - then she "laughs" at him from the bed, while he is down below DARING her to come back down! If she does, the chase is on again... Timmy, will avoid him AT ALL COSTS...I swear, Timmy waits to get to the litter box because "that beak" is looking at him cross-eyed! *SIGH* 

So, have a WONDERFUL TIME with WoHi and keep us updated!

Love/Hugs & Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------

